# Fabsil on convertible roof



## Jace

I have always used auto Glym's offering for my convertible but I am really interest to hear members views on Fabsil.

Any pictures or video would be good.
I have seen the YouTube video of the treated TT roof but I would like some views/recommendations before applying it to my roof.

How long does it need to set/cure for before I can take the car into the UK elements?

Does it change/ effect the colour if the roof?

Is the smell really bad of do you not notice it?

Applying the spray on AutoGlym stuff can be a pain as overspray is unforgiving and I have to mask/prep my cars before applications, how is the Fabsil to apply?


----------



## phope

Funnily enough, I reproofed ours yesterday with Fabsil in prep for the winter

Some pics from last year: viewtopic.php?f=19&t=236580&hilit=+fabsil



















After scrubbing the roof clean, I just poured some into a container, and used a wide brush with soft bristles to brush it on - no mess and no need to mask anywhere. Roof was dry within a few hours

Smell persists for a week or so in the cabin, but it's not overpowering or too unpleasant


----------



## Jace

Cheers.

Think I will pick some up tomorrow.


----------



## Dayer2910

I did mine a few months ago, quick hoover and scrub clean then applied with a paint brush, 2 coats to get a nice even finish.....great stuff, didn't really notice much of a bad smell but did get the window streaking for a while when it rained...oh and your not supposed to get the roof wet for min 12 hrs after applying, so garage needed this time of year....

The only downside with extreme beading fabsil gives is when you open the door every drop of rain on the roof seems to make its way towards you and into the car....


----------



## Chrispy12

Don't have any pics or videos but I've used it and it beads nicely.

Takes a few hours to cure according to the pack. About 8-12 I think

Hasn't really made my black roof look any different, although I did use renovo first which did!

Smell isn't bad when applying, and is completely unnoticeable afterwards.

You apply it with a paintbrush so it's very easy.


----------



## Jace

Cheers guys, all very helpfull as per usual.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I used to use the Autoglym kit but changed to fabsil about 5 years ago it works just as well as the Autoglymkit if not better and is much easier to use


----------



## TZL10

Treated my soft top with Fabsil Gold at the weekend, initial results look excellent









Prewashed with a Nikwax product first to clean the fabric - normally used on Goretex clothing to ensure no soap or detergent left in the fabric.


----------



## Jace

TZL10 said:


> Treated my soft top with Fabsil Gold at the weekend, initial results look excellent
> 
> 
> Prewashed with a Nikwax product first to clean the fabric - normally used on Goretex clothing to ensure no soap or detergent left in the fabric.


Aye, looks good. I have been using Fabsil spray and "Brush on" fluid for a bit now and it works a treat. I brush it on every couple of months and then top up with the waterproofing spray, I use the spray on my Superdry jacket as well


----------



## Nick-ST

TZL10 said:


> Treated my soft top with Fabsil Gold at the weekend, initial results look excellent
> 
> 
> Prewashed with a Nikwax product first to clean the fabric - normally used on Goretex clothing to ensure no soap or detergent left in the fabric.


That just looks awesome! I have used the autoglym kit a couple of weeks ago and I havent been particularly impressed with the results if I am honest


----------

